# Wireless Driver needed urgently, please



## Mermaid

Could someone please direct me to where I can download,

*BROADCOM 802.abgn Wireless SDIO Adapter. 
*
I have a cheap little Pendo pad running Win 10 Home and have spent hours trying to find a site where I can actually download the driver. I did a Windows repair and the WiFi driver just disappeared. Tried all usual things to reinstall, but no luck.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
with thanks, Mermaid


----------



## etaf

would you do the following please
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *

Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## Mermaid

etaf said:


> would you do the following please
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How to identify hardware in Device Manager *
> 
> right click on the device with a yellow!
> 
> from the menu choose
> *properties*
> Click on the Details Tab
> Under the Property - drop down
> Select *hardware ids*
> Right click and select all
> Then right click again and select copy
> Copy and paste that information here
> 
> You should see a code *similar* to this
> 
> *PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*
> 
> please reply with the full code for your device(s)
> 
> The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:
> 
> PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34
> 
> Vendor ID = *8086 *
> Device ID = *008A *
> 
> Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID
> 
> These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/
> 
> As an example the link for that database tells us that;
> Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
> Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *
> 
> Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
> http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html





etaf said:


> would you do the following please
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How to identify hardware in Device Manager *
> 
> right click on the device with a yellow!
> 
> from the menu choose
> *properties*
> Click on the Details Tab
> Under the Property - drop down
> Select *hardware ids*
> Right click and select all
> Then right click again and select copy
> Copy and paste that information here
> 
> You should see a code *similar* to this
> 
> *PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*
> 
> please reply with the full code for your device(s)
> 
> The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:
> 
> PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34
> 
> Vendor ID = *8086 *
> Device ID = *008A *
> 
> Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID
> 
> These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/
> 
> As an example the link for that database tells us that;
> Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
> Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *
> 
> Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
> http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


________________________________________________
Thank you etf Wayne, unfortunately there is no Broadcom device in Device Manager at all, but before the repair to windows, I wrote down a number of drivers that I knew I would have problems with . There
driver that I need is definitely,
Broadcom 802.11abgn Wireless SDIO , 9/07/2015. 5.93.102.19


etaf said:


> would you do the following please
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------
> How to identify hardware in Device Manager *
> 
> right click on the device with a yellow!
> 
> from the menu choose
> *properties*
> Click on the Details Tab
> Under the Property - drop down
> Select *hardware ids*
> Right click and select all
> Then right click again and select copy
> Copy and paste that information here
> 
> You should see a code *similar* to this
> 
> *PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*
> 
> please reply with the full code for your device(s)
> 
> The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example:
> 
> PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34
> 
> Vendor ID = *8086 *
> Device ID = *008A *
> 
> Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID
> 
> These codes can be looked up at this site http://www.pcidatabase.com/
> 
> As an example the link for that database tells us that;
> Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
> Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *
> 
> Unknown Device Identifier enables you to identify the yellow question mark labeled Unknown Devices in Device Manager.
> http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


Thank you for reply,etaf, Wayne.
There are no yellow! in Device Manager.
Just no Broadcom adapter. Before I did a Windows repair , I wrote down a couple of drivers I knew I could have problems with, and the only one now not installed is the Broadcom one, the driver I definitely need is ,
Broadcom 802.11abgn, Wireless Adapter, 5.93.102.19 / driver date, 9/07/2015. Unfortunately that is all the information I have,
any suggestions and help would be appreciated. Hardware id is no help as Broadcom is just not there


----------



## etaf

it should be seen in device manager somewhere - normally with a !

Do you happen to know the BCM number

Lenovo has similar version numbers
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds041617


----------



## Mermaid

etaf said:


> it should be seen in device manager somewhere - normally with a !
> 
> Do you happen to know the BCM number
> 
> Lenovo has similar version numbers
> http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/downloads/ds041617


Nope, it is definitely not in Device Manager not even a ! anywhere, pardon my ignorance, what is a BCM number?


----------



## Mermaid

Mermaid said:


> Nope, it is definitely not in Device Manager not even a ! anywhere, pardon my ignorance, what is a BCM number?


ps, I have Windows 10 Home 32bit, the Lenovo site has 64bit


----------



## etaf

i can not find any alternative - its possible that driver will work for 32 and 64bit - it maybe worth trying - its only going to fail


----------



## Macboatmaster

If the device is not seen any where in device manager even if it is listed as unknown device
then there is something wrong - other than just the driver

Try this one
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER03291103M/1/5055_Network_Driver_657DC_WN32_5.93.102.19_A00.EXE

and perhaps more to the point of progress what does Pendo spec list the wireless adapter as


----------



## Mermaid

Macboatmaster said:


> If the device is not seen any where in device manager even if it is listed as unknown device
> then there is something wrong - other than just the driver
> 
> Try this one
> http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER03291103M/1/5055_Network_Driver_657DC_WN32_5.93.102.19_A00.EXE
> 
> and perhaps more to the point of progress what does Pendo spec list the wireless adapter as


Thank you all for reply. After contacting Pendo, I;m told that this particular model of PendoPad looses WiFi drivers after a reset. So Pendo has had quite a few very unhappy customers with the same problem, they also tell me that Microsoft is aware of the problem, and a will eventually, maybe, in the near future ,hopefully soon have a solution.
Pendo will replace my PendoPad with a comparable one if Microsoft is unable help.
So, how long should I wait?


----------



## Mermaid

Mermaid said:


> Thank you all for reply. After contacting Pendo, I;m told that this particular model of PendoPad looses WiFi drivers after a reset. So Pendo has had quite a few very unhappy customers with the same problem, they also tell me that Microsoft is aware of the problem, and a will eventually, maybe, in the near future ,hopefully soon have a solution.
> Pendo will replace my PendoPad with a comparable one if Microsoft is unable help.
> So, how long should I wait?


PS, I tried all the different driver sites and suggestions, but none of the drivers worked, thank you all again.Mermaid


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am still of the same opinion as I was - if it is the driver that has been lost after the reset then the device should still show somewhere in device manager
as an unknown device
In device manager click network adapters once to select it then click action tab, then click for scan for hardware changes
the other problem is that the device you say you want the driver for
*BROADCOM 802.abgn Wireless SDIO Adapter

does not identify the actual device, only the general identification*
You need to ask Pendo if they have the driver for the device or are they saying that it will be supplied via Windows updates


----------

